# Moroccan Campsites



## 93158

The following list of campsites in Morocco might help anyone who is intending to visit this lovely warm country.

Moroccan campsites

Agadir 
Agadir is crowded, polluted and well worth missing. However on the plus side it does have a Makro, on the byepass, and a Marjane supermarket (Auchan in France).

Camping International Boulevard Mohammed V Tel 048 84 6 83
Situated north of the town, opposite the club Shango. Hot showers for a fee. Electric Points. Grocers shop. Swimming Pool. Tariff 50 DH for CC + 2 persons. A campsite much used by Europeans. The toilets are not very good.

Parking Near the swimming pool. Guarded day and night. It is possible to camp overnight for a small fee, if you find space available and that is not possible every day in the winter.

Parking Guarded by the side of the sea. When this is full continue on the road and take a right turn towards the sea. 10 DH per night. Beach 50 metres.

Agdz 
Camping Kasbah le Palmeraie. Between Quarzazate and Zagora. Situated in the kasbah's shaded palm grove. Being renovated. Showers, small swimming pool and restaurant. About 60DH per night. A shady site run by a French/Moroccain couple. A warm welcome and a quiet site. A good stop.

Camping Ennakhil Tel 84 30 47. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Aglou Plage 
Camping Municipal This site is found as you enter this seaside resort and is near a good beach. You can buy bread, fresh eggs and fish from passing salesmen. Tariff 20 - 25 DH per night. There are toilets but they are not very clean, nevertheless the site is used in winter because of its unbeatable price. We passed this site it is only 100 metres from the beach and seemed well organised and busy. We would stay there next time.

L'hôtel Aglou Plage. Found near the beach facing the sea. Camping carist who use the bar or restaurant can stop overnight, but there are no facilities. The restaurant is quite good, we had Tajine Poisson.

AÏt Benhaddou 
Camping La Tissa Tel 044 89 04 30 Fax 044 88 26 42 About 20kms from Quarzazate on the road to Marrackech. Turn at the new junction for Ait Benhaddou. This is a new site with a restaurant. A good view of Al Maleh and the palm grove. A cheerful welcome and excellent toilets makes this a recommended site.

Bivouac Hotel La Kasbah. Flat site at the principle entrance to the UNESCO listed village. We stayed one night as it provided a good stop to explore the village. It is cheap, the guardian expects a tip, and you may find a skip in which you can put rubbish but that's all!

Al-Hoceima 
Camping de la plage A beautiful situation on the edge of the sea but a bad reputation for cleanliness.

Arbaoua 
Camping Arbaoua. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Asilah 
Village Solitaire. A flat field behind the hotel. Electric points and nothing else and the grass was tall. A lot of noise from the local vocal frog population. Possible to get a meal at the hotel. Three course dinner 75DH. We stayed one night and would have been better off if we had travelled a bit further towards the town and used Camping Echrigui.

Camping As-Sada Route Nationale BP 34. Tel 03 94 173. Situated 350m north of the town centre on the road to Tangers. A guarded enclosed field open all the year. Sinks, toilets and hot showers (10DH). Tariff 20DH per camping car; 12DH per person and 15DH for electricity. You will appreciate the welcome, the quite shady site close to the sea. On the other hand mosquitoes can be a problem in the summer despite the twice weekly treatment undertaken by the owners of the site.

Camping Echrigui BP23 Asilah Tel 039 41 71 82. Situated north of the town centre on the road to Tangers. Open all the year. Sinks, toilets and hot showers (6DH) Restaurant. Tariff 14 DH per person; 30DH per CC and 12DH for electricity. A site with access to a calm beach. They try to keep it clean but watch out for mosquitoes in the summer.

Camping International. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Ocean. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Atlas. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Asrir 
Camping Fort Akabar BP 342 Guelmim. As you leave Guelmim on the road to Agadir, turn right at the traffic lights opposite the mosque. 3 kms further at the stop sign take a left turn. After another 1 km take a right towards Fort Akabar. Take this road for 10 kms and at the second sign turn right. Some 600m along this trail you arrive at the Oasis de Tighmert (on some maps called Oasis Ait Bekou) Hot showers 5DH, Electricity 12DH Fresh bread and meals on site. Swimming pool. Tariff 30DH per night per CC +2 people.

Azrou 
Camping Amanih Situated some 4 kms from Azrou on the road to Ifrane. Well kept and always cool in summer and winter. It may not be accessible in Dec/Jan because of snow.

Bin-el-Ouidane

Reserve de chasse Situated at the foot of the dam some 60 kms south west of Beni Mellai in the direction of the cascades d'ouzoud. [ One of the most beautiful natural sights in the middle atlas. The water with an almost permanent rainbow plunges dramatically through 33 feet into a limestone pool surrounded by luxuriant vegetation] Possible to park overnight for a small fee inside the big shaded park which has large trees. Restaurant at the side. An original stop but off the beaten track.

Casablanca 
Camping de l'Oasis Avenue Omar el Khayan (previously Ave Mokhtar-Sousse). A good area open all year. Sinks, WCs, Hot showers (10DH). Near to a baker, library, small self-service shop and a greengrocer. Tariff 25DG per CC and 15DH per person. Quite, clean and shaded by fig trees.

Ceuta 
Camping Tres Piedras. 6 kms on the road to tetouan-Sebta. Simple site with a good market.

Chefchaouen 
Camping Municipal Near to the hospital Asma. This shaded camping is very rudimentary; frequent visits by the police take place because of drug sellers who frequent it. We advise against all the region of Rif for those who want to travel in security and in tranquillity.

Dakhla

Camping Moussafir A recent site that appears well enough kept but we didn't have the opportunity of testing

Free bivouac: near the lagoon, at the side hot water allows you to do the laundry; some camping carists come every year in order to fish. Attention: it is necessary to know that the place is very windy between December and February

Daoura

Camping Le Roi Bedouin Leave Daoura, passing by a large antenna and 200 metres further turn right down a track signposted with two piles of stones. After 4kms you come to a site kept by some Belgians. Hot showers with glove, towel and soap supplied. Food served in a Bedouin tent. An exceptional site with very clean toilets. Taste the foie gras of the desert. Make sure your water tank is full before you arrive.

El Hajeb

Camping d'El Hajeb. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

El Ksiba

Camping Taghbakout. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

El-Jadida

Camping-caravanning International 7 Avenue des nations-Unes. Open all the year. Hot showers (5DH) restaurant with a good menu for 30DH. Tariff 22DH per CC, 14DH per person and 17DH for electricity + 10% tax. This site is well signed, quietness and shadiness are correct; however, some improvement would be desirable concerning the cleanliness.

Camping Haouzia. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

El Mansour Eddahbi (Barrage)

Bivouac An enclosed and guarded site close by the dam, ten kilometres from Quarzazate; provided that you can get the door opened by the guard, an original and shady stop

Erfoud

Camping Municipal. Tel 212 06 612 97 10. A fenced and guarded site open all the year. Well signed and situated close to the municipal swimming pool and football pitch. Sinks, WCs and hot showers for a fee. Tariff 10 DH per person and 20DH per CC and 20DH for electricity. A plain site, quiet, clean, but a little dusty. Benefit of a little shade, but sometimes lacks water in summer.

Er-Rachidia

Camping Tissirt route d'Erfoud, Ouled Chaker. Tel 061 35 82 19 or 062 14 13 78. Situated some 30 kilometres on the road to Erfoud. Open all the year. Sinks, toilets and hot shower(10DH). Restaurant. Tariff 20DH per CC, 10DH per person and 25DH for electricity. This is a new site opened in April 2002 with a capacity for 10 camping cars. We appreciated the warm welcome, the cleanliness and the quiet.

Camping de la source Bleue de Meski Open all the year. Lots of trees, showers, swimming pool and restaurant (Menu 75DH). Quiet, shaded a real fresh oasis, with a restaurant at the side of the pool. Pity the toilets are not always cleaned and that you are disturbed by numerous tradesmen trying to sell souvenirs.

Essaouira

Essaouira, original called the Mogador, the home of the African slave trade. Pleasant town with pleasant souk. A must are the Thuya wood articles, try the artisans first.

Camping Sidi Mogdoul On the road to Agadir near the lighthouse. Tel 044 47 21 96. Some 2 kms from the town and near the dunes, a fenced and guarded site open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers from 8am. Tariff 33DH for CC + 2 people. 10DH for electricity hot showers(8DH. A very good new site, very clean and quiet, but only a little shade. We stayed 2 nights the site was very full and the toilets a bit smelly. It is to the south of the town behind the white and yellow lighthouse.

Grand Parking at the entrance of the old town, guarded day and night. Camping cars could spend the night here for about 20DH. Young campers frequent this site and surfers sleeping in vans, it may be noisy and is always friendly. The police may arrive and demand you go to the campsite if that is not full. We saw this site it was full of CCs and is right along isde the walls of the old town on the way to the fishing port. Very handy for shops and restaurants, but no facilities.

Camping Municipal. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

FÈs

Camping International de Fes route de Sefrou near the sports complex Tel 055 61 80 61. Some 5 kms south of Fes. Open all the year and guarded day and night. Sinks, Wc and hot showers and a washing machine. Swimming pool open all the year. Tariff 100 - 120DH per CC. A good site; quiet, clean, shaded and well signed. May have some mosquitoes.

Camping Diamant vert situated in a tourist complex west of the town. Whilst it may look closed it is not. This site may have some noise, is shaded and has some hot showers and buses that go to town every hour. It has two entrances and large camping cars will have to use the second entrance. This proved to be a muddy site, the WCs are all flat and the showers cold and not well kept. But Fes is a must but you will need a guide for the souk and don't miss the tannery. If travelling from Meknes, not on the autoroute, you come to a Shell petrol station; turn right towards Sidi Harazem. Go straight on, there is a Makro supermarket on the left, which is useful. Go straight over the level crossing, which is very unlevel, and keep straight on for a few kilometres. Pass over the bridge for the autoroute and the first entrance to the site is on the right, but keep on for 200m and turn right. After about 300/400 metres turn right again into the second entrance.

FORT BOU Jerif

Camping de l'hotel Le Caravanserail On arriving in Guelmim take a right towards Plage Blanche, continue straight on until you get to the sign for Fort Bou Jerif, turn right and follow the wadi by a track suitable for motor vehicles for 6kms. The site is owned by a French couple. Hot showers free, fresh bread and meals available, and the possibility of 4x4 trips and sea fishing. Tariff 50DH per night. A magnificent site with very clean toilets, rare in Morroco, a stop not to be missed on any account.

Foum El Oued

Camping Le Champignon. A dirty place best avoided!

It is possible to fill with water in the middle of the village and to park in the illuminated car park next to the Governors palace.

Guercif 
Camping de Guercif. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Guelmim (Goulimine)

Aire d'accueil. Suitable for camping cars, tourist complex; 50DH per night. No water, no WCs, a stony site not very welcoming. Not recommended

Goulmima 
Camping Les Tamaris Bar and restaurant, electricity available, few trees. A new site owned by a Frenchman and is to European standards for cleanliness. If it doesn't get spoilt it will provide a good welcome.

Ifrane

We arrived here the first week in February after a long climb through; rain, snow flurries and a blizzard. Ifrane is an interesting town, all the houses are Swiss style chalets. It was thick with snow and ice but provide a welcoming cup of hot coffee and snack in the café right opposite the car park. An ATM machine was also available.

Camping Municipal. Route de MEKNES. Tariff 30DH per CC and 7DH per person.
Well signposted and quiet site but we wish they made more effort with the standard of cleanliness.

Immouzzer du Kandar 
Camping d'Imouzzer. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Kariat Arkaime 
Camping Kariat Arkmane. Some 28 kms from Nador on the beach. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Ras el Ma (cap de l'eau) 65 Kms from Nador on the beach. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Saada. Place Boucana Beni Ansar. 15 Kms from Nador. Open all the year. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Kenitra 
Aire d'accueil for travelling workers but authorised for camping cars. A free area with toilets but camping cars are not a priority they are only tolerated.

Camping La Chenaie. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Larache 
Aire d'accueil for travelling workers but authorised for camping cars on the high part. You will find some shade, toilets and free hot showers together with a cafeteria. The area where camping cars are allowed has some large ruts and access may be difficult.

LaÂyoune

Bivouac Libre. At the wadi Chebika, immediately after the wadi on the side of a great beach. And at the wadi Ma Fatma at the side of the sea in a place sheltered from the wind. This is where a number of camping carists stop for the winter. You can restock with goods at the market in El Ouatia.

Marrackech 
Camping Caravanning Ferdaous. Tel 044 30 40 90 Fax 044 30 23 11. Situated 8 kms from the town on the route to Casablanca and the level of the post 222. From Marrackech go past MacDonalds, yes there here too, and Marjanes ( a good suoermarket). Open all the year. Sinks, WC and hot showers. Tariff 16DH per CC, 15DH per person and 18DH for electricity. A good site well signposted, quiet and shaded, clean and with a nearby supermarket. Shame the swimming pool is always empty. A good flat site, with some shade. Plenty of electric points. The showers were a bit poor, but there were sinks for washing up. Pleasant helpful manager, it's best to take a petit taxi into the town. Try not to miss a drive through the circuit de Palmerie.

Bivouac Libre. It is possible to spend the night in the Koutoubia parking area, which is guarded, for a fee.

Martil 
Camping-Restaurant Al Boustane. Corniche de Martil, BP 713 Tetouan. Tel 09 68 88 22 Fax 09 68 96 82. Situated in the area of Tetouan. Fenced and guarded site. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers. A drain down area for camping car tanks. Swimming pool between June and September. The site is quiet, shaded and clean but they could improve the side. Good for Camping Cars. Restaurant and good market.

Camping Martil. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Mehdia 
Camping Mehdia. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

MeknÈs 
Camping Agdal. Situated next to the stables of Moulay Ismail (now don't start looking for some small one horse stable, because this stable used to house 2000 horses). it is necessary to clear the narrow gates of the town's defensive walls to gain access. As you enter Meknes from the north turn right at the second set of Traffic lights. At the first roundabout (see the crown) turn right and at the very small roundabout which 150 metres further on turn left. Go up the avenue of Palms, and you will see a green sign for camping, turn right through the arch, and immediately turn left through another arch, go straight through the next arch and after 400m go through the fourth arch, turn left and the campsite is on you right. Tariff 80DH for the 1st night then lower after. Delicate access for the large vehicles, this shaded site is amongst the best in Morocco with his flat concrete bases; even though the half of the toilets are very old, they are correctly kept. A pity how certain drains, which serve every platform, are sometimes obstructed. If the site is busy and you may end up parking on the access roads inside the site, it is flat but there are no drains. You can get water, electricity and empty your thetford here. Plus there is a restaurant on site but we did not use it.

Merzouga

Note the track, which accesses Merzouga, is difficult for Camping Cars. Having been there this is definitely not a place for large CCs. The road disappears a few kms past Erfoud. You really need a 4x4!

Camping Auberge Restaurant Ocean des Dunes. Ksar Hassi-Labied Tel 00 212 66 91 17 26. Open all the year. Sinks, WC and hot showers. Tariff 10DH per team and 10DH for electricity. A plain site, well signposted and quiet; but not much shade it is remarkable for its welcome and local.

Camping l'hotel kasbah le Touareg. BP 11 Merzouga 52202 Tel 055 57 72 15. Open all the year. Hot showers. Tariff 50DH per night for CC + 2 people. Quiet and clean but not well signposted and no shade.

Camping La Kaima. Situated at the foot of the dunes. Tariff 25DH per night. This site is well used in the summer and it is not easy to find the place in the winter. Not a lot of shade provided by the palm trees that are there.

Camping Ksar Sania. About 1km after you leave the town. Bread and meals available (Menu 90DH). Tariff 40DH per night. Toilets impeccable.

Bivouac. All the auberge at the foot of the dunes allow Camping cars to stay overnight if you eat there, but you need to watch out for sand storms.

Midelt

Camping caravanning café restaurant Timmay Inter culture Motel. Bp 81 Midelt 39016 Tel 00 212 55 58 34 34. Situated 2o kms north of Midelt on the road to Azrou. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers, restaurant. Sites are limited by trees. Swimming pool open June to September. Tariff 25DH per night per CC and 18DH per person. A good stop, quiet and shaded but for camping cars it could be even better. Its principal assets are the restaurant and it being a base for expeditions by 4x4, bike or mules. We past this site, which is in a dry arid valley. It looked orderly and clean, but along way from anywhere.

Parking Hotel Ayachi. Travelling south go through the town, over the red and white bridge and at the roundabout turn left. Go past the pharmacy and then straight on as the road bears left, then turn right a little further on, you'll see the sign hotel El Ayachi. You obviously need to eat in the hotel to use there car park, but the meal is good and reasonable priced. There did appear to a be a small flat field next door with electricity that was used by CCs.

Mohammedia

Camp International Oubaha. Pont Blondin Tilal Mohammedia Beach. Open all the year. No hot water. Cold showers, sinks and WCs. Price 20DH per night per CC 12DH per person. Not very clean, no hot water not recommended.

Camp Ocean Bleu. Pont Blondin Tilal Mohammedia Beach. Near to the sea and the rocks. 2kms of beach. Little shade, no hot water and the installations are dilapidated. Not a place to stay for more than a night.

Camping Said. Pont Blondin Tilal Mohammedia Beach. 2kms from the centre of town. A very small site whose installations are dirty and ruined.

Camping des Mimosas. Pont Blondin Tilal Mohammedia Beach. Tel 0 23 32 33 25. Just opposite the Camp International Oubaha next to the complex Skoura and 3 kms the east of town in the direction of Rabat. Open all the year. WCs, Hot showers is you ask, and the WCs were recently rebuilt. Tariff 20DH per CC and 12DH per person. This is the only site we would use in Mohammedia. We had a good welcome; it was quiet and clean and had large trees, and nice setting plus meals available.

Moulay-Bousselham 
Camping Municipal. Tel 067 42 31 10 Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers 6DH. Food shop and restaurant nearby. Tariff 30DH per CC and 12DH per person plus 20DH for electricity. A nice site, quiet, shaded and in a nice situation on the side of a lagoon. Badly signed and could be cleaner.

Camping Flamants Loisirs. Route secondaire No 43 Tel 037 43 25 39. Land fenced and guarded. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers. Swimming Pool, café, restaurant, shop and butchers. Tariff 70DH per CC and 12DH per person. A very good new site, clean, quiet, shaded and well signed. Only inconvenience are mosquitoes in the summer.

Moulay Idriss 
Camping Belle Vue. 14 Kms on the route to Meknes. Toilets are dilapidated and you have to pay to use the swimming pool. Restaurant.

Oualidia

Camping Le Sable d'Or. From the town turn left down towards the beach. The site is at the bottom of the hill. They charge 42DH for CC +2 people. It is flat and near the sea. It has poor WCs, showers and sinks. There are good local restaurants and vendors come to the site wall selling fresh fish. Cheap and near a nice beach but no real facilities other than good sea food restaurants.

Quarzazate

Camping Municipal. Restaurant opposite the Zoo and the Swimming Pool. Tel 00 212 0 44 88 40 26/44 88 46 36. Sinks, WCs and hot showers 5DH. Menu 40DH. Tariff 35DH per CC + 2 people. Quiet and shaded but could be cleaner. Next to a tourist complex.

Camping Aouis Boujemaa. 044 88 83 22. Coming from Skoura turn left at the first traffic lights (they may not be working this is Morocco) as you enter the town. Go past the Zoo and follow the road around to the right and then left. The site is past the hotel almost at the end of the road. It is good level site with some shade. Cold showers and sinks. Water is available. 54DH for CC + 2 with electricity per night. This is a site we will return to next year, clean and friendly. The on site restaurant provides a 3 course meal for 2 delivered to your CC for 90DH. It was excellent!

Oued Laou

Camping Municipal. Very good market and near to the beach.

Ounara 
Camping Caravanning des Oliviers. Tel 044 47 55 00 Fax 044 47 54 74. 24 Kms to the east of Essaouira on the road to Marrackech. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers, swimming pool and play equipment for young children. Tariff 50DH per night per CC +2 people. We past this site on route to Essaouira, it is on the left and looked to have good grassed pitches.

Ouzoud	(Cascades d') 
Camping de la Riviere. Situated 120 Kms to the south east of Beni Mellal and 150 Kms to the north east of Marrackech. Near to a waterfall and wonderful greenery. A simple site with a good market. Auberge and restaurant nearby. Used by young campers and can be noisy.

Safi 
North of Essaouira. A biggish town with a even bigger chemical works that provides thick smelly pollution.

Camping Municipal. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Souiria Lakdima. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Saidia Plage 
Camping Tourisme. Route de Moulouya. Open from 15th June till the 15th September. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Tennis. Avenue de Eucalyptus. Open 1st June till 30th September. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Biafra. Open 1st June till 30th September. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Mansour. Tel 62 51 65. Open 1st June till 30th September. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Sale 
Camping de la Plage. Email salé@yahou.com Open all the year. Sinks but no electric plugs, WC, 9 cold showers but only 1 hot shower 10DH. Only one point for drinking water. Restaurant. Tariff 30DH per CC, 15DH per person, and 15DH for electricity. A very ordinary site, little shade and toilets etc are badly kept.

Sefrou 
Camping Sefrou. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Settat

Camping International Hawai. Sidi Rahal Beach. Soualem Tel 33 00 70/77. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Sidi Ifni

Camping Municipal. Situated at the top of the town near to the shops. Tariff 22DH per night. A site with a good market but not very clean.

Camping El Barco Situated at the side of the sea off to the right as you enter the town. Price about 40DH per CC. A site that welcomes people from year to year. We liked it and were rocked by the noise from the sea.

Sidi Sari 
Camping La Rose de l'Ocean. Tel 02 22 36 26. 35 Kms south of Casablanca on the coast road in the direction of Azemmour. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers. Drinking water and restaurant plus swimming pool. A good campsite for its size and equipment, with direct access to the sea.

Tafraoute 
Camping. Slightly isolated. Cold showers, electric points. Restaurants about 1km.
Against a big wall that looks like a barrack block. A little shade

Camping. Small site as you enter the village. Tariff 35DH per CC + 2 persons. 17.5DH for electricity. A clean site but not a warm welcome.

Camping Les Trois Palmiers. On the Tiznit road just west of the town. 30 spaces with electricity. Showers 5DH. CC +2 people 25DH. Just a short walk from the town, where you can buy hand made mules from local leather for 50DH. It is possible to camp just outside the site and pass an electricity cable over the wall. Worth it just for the sunsets.

Bivouac Libre. Allowed in the area in front of the post office or in front of the mosque, but forbidden in the palm grove because of poor drainage.

Taghazout 
Camping. At the side of the sea. This site is full in winter because of crews who don't move for 3 to 6 months.

Bivouac Libre. On the edge of the sea between Taghazout and Agadir for 17Kms. A number of travelling salesmen pass by with bread, fish, milk and water. Certain sites have a guard and there you pay a few DH. To fill with water ask for information from the locals.

Taliouine 
Auberge Souktana. 119 km from Taroundant on the road to Ouarzazate. It is possible for clients of the restaurant to bivouac free in the court and to find water. The restaurant menu is 75DH Hardly worth a programmed stop.

Motel Camping. In the centre in front of the gendarmerie. Simple.

Tanger 
Camping Les Grottes d'Hercule. Shaded, Showers and restaurant.

Camping Robinson Plage. Situated east of Tangers near to the grottes d'hercule. Sit not far from the sea. Quiet with a little shade and concrete bases, but with difficult access for camping cars.

Camping Miramonte. Route Mohamed-Sidi in the centre of Tangers. Good trees, showers and snack bar. Difficult access and not really conceived for camping cars.

Camping Sahara. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Tingis. Next to Club Med. Few trees, showers, bar and restaurant. Not recommended because its in a dilapidated state.

Camping Achakar. Situated at Cap Spartel. In front of the hotel Mirage. Tariff 80DH per night. Quiet, clean site with good shade and agreeable situation.

Tan-Tan

Parking. Guarded, take the direction to El Quatia (also called Tan-Tan beach). Parking 10DH opposite the beach. The guard is very good and the site has superb sunsets and views of the Canary Islands.

Taroudannt

Parking. By the police station or guarded parking for the night at the side of the Hotel Salam under the ramparts. Easy to find, free and without risk but also without water, without WCs and without charm.

Hotel Palais Salam. Flat site with a guardian and nothing else. Close to the town right alongside the walls.

Tata

Camping Municipal. Situated in the middle of the town. New toilets. Tariff 20DH per night and 10DH for electricity. Site with clean toilets and used year after year has a good welcome. This site was busy and a bit crowded, but is was clean and provided water, electricity and some where to empty the thetford and get water. It is near local shops and restaurants. It is on the north side of town and has a narrow entrance next to a restaurant.

Taza

Camping Zeitoun. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Tazzarine

Camping Amasttou. Situated in the palm grove. 66DH per night. The site is very small and very clean with possibility of some shade.

Tetouan

Camping Municipal de Oued Laou. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Chbar. Route Martil, Cabo *****. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Oued el Malah. Route Martil. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Fraja. Route Tetouan-Sebta. Restinga. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Tres Piedras. Route Tetouan-Sebta. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Azla. Route de Oued Laou. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Amsa Route Tetouan. Oued Laou Km 17. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Camping Municipal de Chefchaouen. Next to the hotel Asma. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.

Temara	(Plage de)

Camping Les Sablettes. Situated at the side of the sea to the south of Rabat. The site is not ideal but is good for visits to Rabat. The toilets are not clean are in a poor state. It might be with a nights stop and you could drain down your tanks. Handy for Rabat but most of the electrics were broken, and the site was uneven and poorly kept and barely fit for dogs. Showers were derelict.

Tineghir(Tinghir)

Camping-hotel du lac Garden of Eden. Tel 89.50.05. Situated 9 km from Tineghir on the road to the gorge of Todgha. The site if quiet and shaded and is open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers. Tariff 10DH per person. 15DH for CC and 15 DH for electricity. The site is well signposted, has good shade and a restaurant. A good stop in the Palms.

Camping Ourti. Tel 044 83 32 05, Fax 044 83 45 99. Situated at the entry to Tineghir on the road to Quarzazate. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs, hot showers, swimming pool from June to September. Tariff 12DH per person 12DH per CC and 10DH for electricity. The site is quiet well kept by the young proprietor Hassan aged 26. A little shade it also has a restaurant with a 60DH menu.

Camping Auberge de la source des poisons sacres. Tel 068 25 53 09. Situated 9 km from Tineghir on the road to the gorge of Todgha. Open all the year. Well signed. Hot showers. In a nice palm grove and with an economic restaurant with a 50DH menu.

Camping auberge Atlas. Tel 044 89 50 46. Situated 9 km from Tineghir on the road to the gorge of Todgha. Open all the year. Sinks, WCs and hot showers, restaurant with a 70DH menu. Tariff 20DH for CC 10DH per person and 15DH for electricity. Quiet, clean, no mosquitoes and a very good palm grove with a restaurant. But the access road is difficult.

Hotel-restuarant Camping du Soleil. Hot showers and washing machine. This is a clean site with new toilets and a restaurant. As you enter the town follow the signs Gorges du Toudgha. You have to go 8kms along a appalling potholed road. But it is worth for this site and the gorge. 77DH for CC + 2 people with electricity. Some piteches restricted by low trees. This is an excellent flat site with clean WCs and hot showers. The restaurant on site provided a good meal for 80DH (but don't forget to order early in the afternoon if you want to eat there in the evening). Good for a few days stay but a long way from town and you would not want to travel down that road too often.

Tinfou

Bivouac libre. In the centre of the village next to the travellers depot or at the foot of the dunes. But you must ask first. A stop without water, no drainage but with the possibility of a meal and a ride on a camel. An orignal stop and less touristy than Merzouga.

Tiznit

Camping International. Situated to the entrance of the city, right before the ramparts. A part of lot is impeccable but occupied by some long stay motorhomes. Travellers will find the room in the extension, which is distinctly less very kept. A practical but not very charming site.

Todgha (Gorges du) e4

Auberge Yasmina. Situated to the entrance of the gorge, they could welcome fifteen camping cars. Free overnight stop for the customers of restaurant. A good place for one night is pleasant and economical.

Zagora 
Camping-auberge Les Jardins de Zagora. Avenue Allal Ben Abdellah.. Situated at the side of the hotel Tinzouline. About 40 motorhome sites. Tarif 55DH per motorhome and 2 people. Bear left just past the hotel Ried Safare in the Avenue ABA. The site is at the end of the road Email [email protected] A beautiful decor of greenery and flowers, some toilets that kept very well and a restaurant(75DH for 3 course) makes a pleasant stop at this site.

Camping Sindibad Tel 84 75 53. A shaded site situated in a palm grove at the side of the hotel Tinzouline. Tariff 40DH per night (hot showers Included). Small swimming pool. A good welcome but simple toilets. Weird electrics.

Camping Tagounit Amezrou. Only listed by the Moroccan Tourist Board and not much information.


----------

